# ornamental cabbage, flowering kale



## oscar (Oct 8, 2011)

In my area there is ornamental cabbage plants for sale in the fall, They can take some pretty cold weather. Was thinking it could be one of the last outside collected food before winter, but don't know if it would be something that my red foots could eat. Is anyone familiar with this plant?


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?mode=main&catID=621

I know that this is not specific to ornamental cabbage...however, it is cabbage?


----------



## Tom (Oct 9, 2011)

Without scientific names, I'm not sure its the same stuff, but last year my wife planted some of what I think you are talking about. I've been feeding out a little bit of it every couple of weeks and my tortoises love it.


----------

